# Managing Adjustment Brush Presets



## vonwunder (Mar 19, 2013)

I have lots of adjustment brush presets - I renamed them in windows explorer by the order in which I use them i.e. adding 01, 02, 03 in front of their name. When I opened up lightroom they have not changed. How do I get lightroom to recognize the changes and to put them in numeric/alpha order?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum  The Local Adjustment presets are an ASCII text file and can be edited with any ASCII text editor LR uses the XML field in the file called "internalName" and field labeled title.  It is probably "title" that you see in the dropDownListBox. When created, this field is populated by the file name.  You can also rename the preset by clicking on the {Rename preset...} in the preset dropDownListBox.  The latter method is probably easiest.


```
s = {	id = "24AC9041-766B-445C-8491-D14D6D7F745F",
	internalName = "0.1.1 - Burn (Darken)",
	title = "0.1.1 - Burn (Darken)",
	type = "LocalizedAdjustmentPreset",
	value = {
		clarity = 0.40259999036789,
		contrast = 0.29870000481606,
		exposure = -0.25,
		saturation = 0,
		sharpness = 0,
		toningHue = 240,
		toningLuminance = 0,
		toningSaturation = 0,
	},
	version = 0,
```


----------



## vonwunder (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info - when you purchase presets from others you just move them into the Local Adjustment Preset folder and that is that - I would think (I know that gets me in trouble) just renaming them would reorder them. Having to go down to the rename button at the bottom of the list to rename just one then having to do it with each preset  doesn't seem to make sense of time management...


----------



## clee01l (Mar 19, 2013)

vonwunder said:


> Thanks for the info - when you purchase presets from others you just move them into the Local Adjustment Preset folder and that is that - I would think (I know that gets me in trouble) just renaming them would reorder them. Having to go down to the rename button at the bottom of the list to rename just one then having to do it with each preset  doesn't seem to make sense of time management...


It is a lot easier and quicker to do the rename in LR As you have found out, renaming the file externally does not change the embedded data that LR uses to construct the dropDownListBox contents.  It is never a good practice to make changes to files that LR uses outside of LR especially if there is another way inside of LR.  Lightroom stores much of its settings inside the catalog which is a SQLLite relational database. It uses the Lua, an extensible scripting program language used by third parties to extend the functionality of LR.

As for speed, renaming presets is really more efficient in the program that you are already in LR rather than exiting LR, opening explorer, finding the file, editing the file and finally renaming the file.


----------

